
P =? NP Poll (2012) [pdf] - c_bukowski
http://www.cs.umd.edu/~gasarch/papers/poll2012.pdf
======
yifanlu
> The number of people who gave an opinion on quantum computing is 16.

> 1 said quantum computing is a hoax.

Wow.

